# NSW 02/11 Corunna and Child



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

It's been sooooooo long. I think I last moistened my Adventure in May. Too much work, water too icy, too much landscaping, too few gaps in child minding duties, too many toos. But last Thursday, I asked Xavier if he wanted to go fishing, and he asked a question in return. "In the kayak?" How could I refuse?

A four year old (at least my four year old) has a one hour boredom threshold &#8230;. and that's if something exciting is happening. Since it takes me about five and a half hours to set up my Adventure before launch, this was going to be a high effort, low reward trip. Finding that my kayak combination lock had gummed up with sawdust courtesy of my recently acquired front deck, raised this to effort epic proportions. I had to stand on a chair, lift the kayak with one knee to produce slack in the cable, force the lock against the wall for a brief moment, before dishing out a single hammer blow, my strength and will rapidly began to fade. I told him that it may not happen. He said OK, but I saw the merest glint of a tear in his eye. What could I do? I sucked it up and kept working on it. 45 minutes later, the lock and most of my knuckles were in pieces. The Adventure and the adventure it facilitated were free from their shackles.

We drove south for 15 minutes to Corunna Lake. Not known for its trophy fish it was ideally suited to the job at hand, staying out of the strengthening nor-easter and generally having a plentiful supply of stupid, hungry and suitably undersized fish - 30cm Flathead. I forgot the kayak seat, so used the Crazy Creek intended for Xavier. He and his toy snake were both happy with the towels. The lake was low, perhaps a metre lower than when I last saw it. Perhaps it had opened to the sea. More likely it was suffering the effects of drought. Whatever the reason, my 1.5m hole was only 0.5m and clear.


















I negotiated the black stinky mud, paddled for 10m and tossed out the lures. I chose the G5IJSCLISPN. Son of Ado was armed with son of G5IJSCLISPN, being the G3IGCLIS. I threw out a cast while Xavier gave his snake a swim. He was more successful than I. The clear 0.5m and the white egret taking pot shots at anything that moved had spooked the usual suspects. We headed for deeper and more muddied horizons via a short paddle (the snake surfed with accompanying hysterics) and another stinky portage. The snake needed rescuing once en-route.

Arriving at the deeper water and no longer having sufficient propulsion for the snake to hold court, Xavier decided he would like to fish. Both rods were deployed. Xavier watched his in the rear rod holder while I cast mine in random directions. It took maybe three casts for me to come up tight. Xavier was excited (I wasn't, honest) and correctly identified the floundering fish as a Flathead, moments before its customary yakside escape.

I threw out another cast and Xavier told me he had some bites. I told him it was just me wobbling the kayak as I cast, but I picked up his rod anyway. Guess who was right. I quickly passed the rod back to him and, for the first time in his life he held the rod and wound the fish in by himself unassisted. I was armed with the net, he was armed with exuberant giggling, but somehow we managed to coordinate a landing. I was the customary 30cm model, perhaps 33cm, but destined for return. I had to explain that we weren't allowed to eat him. Xavier was happy either way. One nil to the kid.

I lost another two before Xavier landed another. Two nil to the kid. That was pretty much enough for him. His 20 minutes of fishing required an interlude, so the snake got another skiing lesson as I changed locations. I hooked another, quite sizable this time, that self released. Still two nil to the kid. He wanted to call it a halt, but we negotiated two more casts. The second landed a larger specimen (two one to the kid). Xavier thought it was big enough to eat. I disagreed but decided to measure it anyway. Guess who was right.

So dinner in the bucket, snake and son satisfied with their aquatic outing, we headed back to shore via the stinky portage and stinky landing. I packed, he played dinosaurs then lost his croc deep in the stinky mud. I wiped it and him on the grass before heading back to wash the black mud and sawdust from the Adventure and the scales from the fillets to serve with chips and seafood sauce.

It may not have been fishing, but I caught something more permanent than a freezer full of Kingy fillets - shared memories.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

patwah said:


> I dont think he's grown since November 2010, can you confirm?


FTFY

Not enitrely true. I buy size three for him now, and I just had to lift he car seat belts to the top notch. He will be the smallest in Big School next year though. Strange, since his dad is such a beefcake.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Bravo!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

patwah said:


> mmmmm beefcake


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Excellent stuff mate. Great to hear the little fella got into a few. I don't think I was winding them in without help at 4, but then, granddad's reels were hard enough to wind without a fish on them.


----------



## Duggo (Dec 29, 2012)

That to me is what trip reports are all about.
Sounds a tip top afternoon. Hopefully he inherits your love for fishing and not the bloody chooks!!!


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

There's trouble ahead, my daughter loved sitting in that spot so much she still insists on sitting there at the age of 15. It plays havoc with your balance.
Glad he beat you.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Xav's a total dude.

I'm glad this is becoming a thing for you. You two could be in for a smashing summer on the bream.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

What they said, and.....loved it. Anything with kids, that spirit of adventure, whether they be little _or_ big.

Thanks Adrian.


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

As the dad of a 5 year old, who used to come out fishing as a 4 year old I really enjoyed the read


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> Top read, Ado. Special times, and great memories


I agree.

I was expecting a donut when you described the water being so low but was pleasantly surprised.

Did you destroy the lock in the process?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't forget the like button folks, especially as Ado does the AKFF select!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Did you destroy the lock in the process?


With extreme prejudice.



kayakone said:


> Don't forget the like button folks, especially as Ado does the AKFF select!


Not at the moment. You've noticed it's having a holiday. Simply too many hours involved when I have work on. Sorry peeps.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Special memories created there mate.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

It's been too long ado between stories. Really enjoed the read. Please do more fishing.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Now that's a trip report

Nice job Ado
Think this is the last time he outfishes you?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

anselmo said:


> Think this is the last time he outfishes you?


If he fishes, he will outfish.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Gatesy said:


> What rod and reel to you allow him to use?


Dunno. 4ft long, thin, random 1000 size centrepin, 8lb mono maybe. Probably cost $30 all up. I still leash it though.


----------



## Streetkid (Dec 13, 2011)

I wish my four year old wasn't so squirmy that I could trust her to be on a kayak with me, I bought a cheap canoe instead. I get such a kick out of her bringing in a fish I don't care if I even get to fish.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bertros said:


> Awesome read Ado. Watch him land a 50cm bream next outing. ;-)


He'd be thrown overboard if he did that. :lol:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Bertros said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome read Ado. Watch him land a 50cm bream next outing. ;-)
> ...


I wouldn't be that underhanded. I'd just lie.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Landing squid with a kid in the back is the funniest thing you can do, as one tries to aim the ink in the other direction.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

keza said:


> Landing squid with a kid in the back is the funniest thing you can do, as one tries to aim the ink in the other direction.


Imagine, two dads, two boys, two squid ..... battleship ink skirmish!
Good times!


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Great stuff Ado. Xavier fits perfectly into the adventure...next stop, farm bass!


----------

